# O-GOES-HO line of slot cars......



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Coming soon from HO-XTRAS........... our newly designed...........

O-GOES-HO line of injection molded, highly detailed HO slot cars. the first 2 in the series are made for the AFX chassis and also fit the AW Xtraction, Tomy Turbo, and Mega G chassis. Use a body clip for others......

check out the latest test shots in the prototype section of our website.......

the test shots are the black cars, click on the picture to enjoy a larger view......

http://o-goes-ho.com/check_out_the_prototypes

Tom Stumpf and I are very excited about the detail and quality of this release and hope to do more............

All your favorite colors, and more..... should be available.

for more info sign up on the website.............

thanks,
HO-XTRAS Bob Beers and Tom Stumpf:wave:


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

mr_aurora said:


> Coming soon from HO-XTRAS........... our newly designed...........
> 
> O-GOES-HO line of injection molded, highly detailed HO slot cars. the first 2 in the series are made for the AFX chassis and also fit the AW Xtraction, Tomy Turbo, and Mega G chassis. Use a body clip for others......
> 
> ...


Wow! Those are really cool!


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Bob, those are gonna be awsome for the drag strip!!!! Can't wait!!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Another nice product coming to the market. :thumbsup:

Randy.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Way to go guys!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Very nice!! Thanks for keeping us posted with your excellent progress! :wave:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I can't wait to get my hands on 2 of every color!


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Me likey that 49 in black ! I can see some rat rod conversions or just trippy drag runs ! Very cools stuff guys .

Bear :wave:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Cool.

Why are the larger cars referred to an 'infamous'?


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

*What? No Batmobile?*

:tongue::tongue::tongue:

Later, The :wave: Rockinator

(Too Soon?)


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

TheRockinator said:


> :tongue::tongue::tongue:
> 
> Later, The :wave: Rockinator
> 
> (Too Soon?)


LOL!!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Montoya1 said:


> Cool.
> 
> Why are the larger cars referred to an 'infamous'?


They were a marketing/sales flop for Aurora.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

..can't wait for the custom competition to begin - only problem for me will be with all the great stuff that shows up on this boars I'll finish 27th...

ps - can't wait...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I have my order in allready with Tom Bob. Well sorta. 

I have to have em all!!!!


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I would like to thank Bob and Tom for going out on a limb. Just so we all could have new cars to play with. also that goes for you to Dan. I hope everything works out for all. your friend Lendell


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

encor, encor


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Al, try this Encore,Encore.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

fordcowboy said:


> I would like to thank Bob and Tom for going out on a limb. Just so we all could have new cars to play with. also that goes for you to Dan. I hope everything works out for all. your friend Lendell



Ditto!!!!!!!! Times 1000!!!!!


----------



## HyperSlotCars (Aug 26, 2010)

Anyone know the expected release date?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

HyperSlotCars said:


> Anyone know the expected release date?


Probably be released at the Long Island show. Maybe:dude:


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

They should be here in few weeks.Slow boat from you know were.They will be worth the wait. Tom


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Ditto!!!!!!!! Times 1000!!!!!


Likewise!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tomhocars said:


> They should be here in few weeks.Slow boat from you know were.They will be worth the wait. Tom



We will be very excited to get em in our hot little hands!!! So exciting seeing something brand new for our 50 year old hobby.

Thanks again Tom and Bob.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dnybsbl (Jan 20, 2010)

that 49 looks awesome...cant wait to get some


----------

